# ICD-10 and Spondylopathy vs Arthropathy



## AngelinaH (Sep 3, 2015)

There seems to be a divide in my office with the two diagnoses. If a Physician lists Lumbar Facet Arthropathy as the PDX, to me- It would code to M12.88. Others are going to M46.56. What is your take on this?


----------

